# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  η πατεντα του κ. W. Hotine

## χαμραδιο

http://www.google.gr/patents?hl=el&l...llator&f=false

Ειναι μια εφευρεση απο το 1949 για ταλαντωτη vhf.

----------


## χαμραδιο

αν εχετε καποια απορια ρωτηστε.

----------


## Phatt

Δουλευει;

----------


## χαμραδιο

οπως ειναι οχι, κατι δεν το σχεδιασε, βλεπετε τί παραληψε;

το αναφερει παντως και λεει το αφηνει στη διαθεση αυτων που ασχολουνται με την τεχνη αυτη.

----------


## χαμραδιο

καποιος ειδικος;

μπα δε βαριεσε αμα περιμενω εδω για διαλογο...

----------


## spirakos

> καποιος ειδικος;
> 
> μπα δε βαριεσε αμα περιμενω εδω για διαλογο...



Καλα λες, τι καθεσαι ακομα? Κανε μια διαγραφη να ηρεμησει το εγω σου

----------

Alezi (25-09-12), 

KOKAR (04-09-12), 

manolena (04-09-12), 

p.gabr (04-09-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

βιαζεσαι να με διωξεις καλααα.

----------


## χαμραδιο

μπλακ μιντναιτ εχετε ουτε το σχεδιο δεν ξερετε να διαβασετε!

----------


## χαμραδιο

μαυρα μεσανυχτα, τί ειναι αυτο ,κανενας δεν ξερει.

----------


## servicetron

Εντάξει. Ένα γενικό σχόλιο για αρχή είναι ότι έχουμε μια λυχνία σε συνδεσμολογία κοινού πλέγματος. Επειδή είναι σχεδιασμένη να εργάζεται σε υψηλές συχνότητες, έχει αρνητική ανατροφοδότηση από τους δυο ωμικούς αντιστάτες του σχεδίου, προκειμένου να μην υπάρχει ολίσθηση του σημείου ηρεμίας λόγω εμφάνισης ενδοχωρητικοτήτων miller…

----------


## χαμραδιο

δηλαδη ειναι κυκλωμα για τα UHF τωρα θα μπορουσαμε να το αλλαζαμε και αντι συντωνιζμενες γραμμες να βαλλουμε κανονικα πηνια και μεταβλητο; Για να ταλαντωσει στα FM;

----------


## SRF

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37358 

και έπλεκαν πουλ-όβερ!!!

----------

A--15 (05-12-12), 

aeonios (26-09-12), 

Hary Dee (12-10-12), 

silver (26-09-12)

----------


## silver

Το "pull-over" που ειναι:Δεν το βλεπω.

----------

SRF (26-09-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

δηλαδη οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο με τις διακεκομμενες γραμμες πηνιο στην ανοδο της 504 με ενα τσοκ περνει την ανοδικη ταση απο την αλλη ακρη και με εναν μεταβλητο πυκνωτη ο ενας οπλισμος απο το κοινο σημειο τσοκ πηνιου και ο αλλος παει στην καθοδο που και αυτη γειωνεται μεσα απο ενα πηνιο.

αν δουλευει θα εχουμε τον ταλαντωτη Hotine-ραδιο!

----------


## Μηλων

κι αν δεν δουλέψει θα έχεις το χαμ-ένο ραδιο.

----------


## Μηλων

πλάκα πλάκα αλλά αν βάλετε στο google w.hotine πρώτο θέμα το έχει με παραπομπή εδώ.

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...4b9gYzLR5AsIgQ

----------


## Μηλων

τί κόλπα είναι αυτά βας βας;

----------


## Samios60

Αν το          Ηταν    Θα  :Boo hoo!:   Πολοι

----------


## χαμραδιο

με πρωτο εσενα , απο τις εξη τα ξημερωματα αρχινας...

----------


## χαμραδιο

ξεχασα να ευχιθω χρονια πολλα στον silver γιορταζε πριν λιγες μερες.

----------


## Samios60

> με πρωτο εσενα , απο τις εξη τα ξημερωματα αρχινας...



Αντε βγες λιγο απο το σπιτι δες και κανενα ανθρωπο μην αποχαυνωνωσαι  και το κυριοτερο .....ΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ

----------


## χαμραδιο

αν ολα αυτα τα πεις με εικονιτσες δεν ξαναγραφω.

----------


## Samios60

Α τωρα μου βαζεις δυσκολα  :Biggrin:

----------


## Μηλων

> Αντε βγες λιγο απο το σπιτι δες και κανενα ανθρωπο μην αποχαυνωνωσαι  και το κυριοτερο .....ΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ




αμα το κλείσει το κουτάκι θ ανοίξει το μπαούλο καλήτερα να μην το κλείσει.

----------


## χαμραδιο

κατι σοβαντισματα τελειωσα και δεν ειχα ωρα για βλακειες , δεν καταφερατε να καταλαβετε το σχεδιο ακομα;

ασχετοι τελειως εισαστε.

----------


## χαμραδιο

ενας κοντευει να το βρει αλλα τελειως απο τυχη .

----------


## -nikos-

> Το "pull-over" που ειναι:Δεν το βλεπω.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B90Mm0C5Yc

----------


## χαμραδιο

αλλοδαπος εισαι;

----------


## -nikos-

> αλλοδαπος εισαι;






Βορειοηπειροτης.

----------


## Μηλων

εντάξει το κατάλαβα παράλληλο στην άνοδο σε σειρά με τον πυκ. πάνω γειώνει και με κάποια λήψη στην κάθοδο για σωστή ανάδραση, το οδηγό γειώνεται ως προς την rf με εναν πυκ. τσοκ για το dc στην ανοδο ...

----------


## χαμραδιο

αυτο ειναι και οπως τα εγραψες δεν θα καταλαβει κανενας τιποτα, οποτε το θεμα μενει ανοιχτο.

----------


## χαμραδιο

http://www.inout.gr/showthread.php?t=67481

ασχετο αλλα χρησιμο ενισχυτης ανεμηστηρα!

----------


## χαμραδιο

στο θεμα του Πειραιωτη 40w η θεμελειωδης και 20w ειναι η δευτερη αρμονικη οπως δειχνει ο αναλυτης και οπως λεει για τα βαττ που βγαζει συνολο.

----------


## Μηλων

ο Κώστας στο 10ο μήνυμα βρήκε το σημείο που κάνει αυτόν τον ταλαντωτή να έχει καλήτερη σταθερώτητα.

----------


## χαμραδιο

ο Κωστας λεει για δυο αντιστασεις ,μονο μια ειναι η 40 και αυτη ειναι της αυτοπωλοσης η αλλη μεσα στην λυχνια δεν ειναι αντισταση αλλα ειναι το οδηγο πλεγμα οπως το συμβολιζαν τοτε, η αρνητικη αναδραση ειναι το πηνιακι στο οδηγο.

----------


## Μηλων

> στο θεμα του Πειραιωτη 40w η θεμελειωδης και 20w ειναι η δευτερη αρμονικη οπως δειχνει ο αναλυτης και οπως λεει για τα βαττ που βγαζει συνολο.




ο σερίφης είναι ο Πειραιώτης;

----------


## αθικτον

> εντάξει το κατάλαβα παράλληλο στην άνοδο σε σειρά με τον πυκ. πάνω γειώνει και με κάποια λήψη στην κάθοδο για σωστή ανάδραση, το οδηγό γειώνεται ως προς την rf με εναν πυκ. τσοκ για το dc στην ανοδο ...



Αν και εισαι 15 χρονων φιλε Ιωαννη βλεπω οτι αναζητας τη γνωση.

Συνεχισε ετσι, η χωρα μας χρειαζεται τους ανθρωπους που ψαχνουν.

Γιατι "ως γνωστον" οποιος ψαχνει, βρισκει.

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## Μηλων

καλά εγω είμαι νεώτερος και δεν κατάλαβα αμέσως το δούλεμα του σεριφη με τις αρμονικές, εσείς όμως παλιές καραβάνες πώς κάνατε τα 20 w αρμονική 6,5mw είναι μία απορία.

----------


## SRF

> στο θεμα του Πειραιωτη 40w η θεμελειωδης και 20w ειναι η δευτερη αρμονικη οπως δειχνει ο αναλυτης και οπως λεει για τα βαττ που βγαζει συνολο.







> ο σερίφης είναι ο Πειραιώτης;







> καλά εγω είμαι νεώτερος και δεν κατάλαβα αμέσως το δούλεμα του σεριφη με τις αρμονικές, εσείς όμως παλιές καραβάνες πώς κάνατε τα 20 w αρμονική *6,5mw* είναι μία απορία.



Αν αμφότεροι αναφέρεσται έστω και εμμέσως σε κάτι σε σχέση με εμένα... τότε δυστυχώς είστε μακράν εκτός!!!  

Ειδικά ο νεανίσκος επειδή αναφέρεται σε *6,5mw* και αναλυτή φάσματος περί αρμονικών... μάλλον (τι μάλλον, σίγουρα είναι το ορθόν) εννοεί αυτό... 
και δυστυχώς με τα γραφόμενά του αποδεικνύει ότι ούτε μια απεικόνιση ενος φασματικού αναλυτή δεν ξέρει να διαβάσει, αν αυτός η όποιος άλλος βλέπει αρμονική στο ήμισυ της ισχύος της φέρουσας! Εκτός και κάθε οριζόντια γραμμή την βλέπεται ως 1db αντί για 10, αλλά και εκεί ακόμα θα έπρεπε να υπολογίζεται έστω 4 ως διαφορά!!! *Μάθετε* (πληθυντικός ευγενείας όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε έναν - ή δύο αδιαίρετους και ομοούσιους)  τα στοιχειώδη και μετά συζητάμε περί θορύβων κλπ... 
Τραγικό!!!

----------


## χαμραδιο

εννοω αυτο που ξαναεδειξες η αρμονικη ειναι 20βαττ.

----------


## Μηλων

> εννοω αυτο που ξαναεδειξες η αρμονικη ειναι 20βαττ.



τελικά είναι ή όχι ο λόγος 2,κατι;

----------


## Μηλων

> εννοω αυτο που ξαναεδειξες η αρμονικη ειναι 20βαττ.



κι εσύ νεανίσκος είσαι; για μένα λέει τί πετάγεσε;

μή με μπερδεύεις!

----------


## χαμραδιο

> τελικά είναι ή όχι ο λόγος 2,κατι;



νεος αμφιβαλλεις;

σε επιρρεαζει η διαλεκτικη του σεριφη, το ασπρο μαυρο κανει, εδω δεν πιανει η διαλεκτικη τεχνη του,η εικονα το δειχνει καθαρα.

----------


## SRF

> εννοω αυτο που ξαναεδειξες η αρμονικη ειναι 20βαττ.







> τελικά είναι ή όχι ο λόγος 2,κατι;







> νεος αμφιβαλλεις;
> 
> σε επιρρεαζει η διαλεκτικη του σεριφη, το ασπρο μαυρο κανει, εδω δεν πιανει η διαλεκτικη τεχνη του,η εικονα το δειχνει καθαρα.



Καλά... ότι ΠΙΕΙΣ!!!  :Lol:  

ΥΓ. Α... και δεν είμαι και "Περαιωτης"  ...  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> τελικά *είναι ή όχι ο λόγος 2,κατι;*







> κι εσύ νεανίσκος είσαι; για μένα λέει τί πετάγεσε;
> 
> *μή με μπερδεύεις*!



΄Εχεις ένα "χάρισμα" τελικά... να λακωνίζεις΄τόσο ώστε να καθίστασαι ακατάληπτος!  :Sad:  "Ο λόγος είναι 2... και κάτι" ποιανού, και ως προς τι? !!! Σε έχασα... αν και δεν σε είχα βρει καν πριν, αλλά έστω!!! 
Πως μπορεί να καταφέρει ο οιοσδήποτε να σε μπερδέυει... είναι ένα μέγα ερώτημα... όταν εσύ μας μπερδεύεις με τα όσα γράφεις... ή μάλλον για να είμαστε αληθείς, με τα όσα ΔΕΝ γράφεις καν!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Μηλων

ας ρωτήσουμε και τον γιωργο τον αθικτον η 2η αρμονική είναι 20w ή 6,5mw;

----------


## silver

Αν αποδειχθει οτι ειναι οσο σου λεει ο SRF και οχι οσο λες και επιμενεις εσυ θα παραδεχτεις οτι εισαι πανασχετος;Ριξε πρωτα μια ματια εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel να παρεις μια ιδεα για τα db ,γιατι αυτο που βλεπεις στο αγνωστο προφανως σε σενα οργανο που λεγεται αναλυτης φασματος δεν ζυγιζει πατατες αλλα σου δειχνει στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση την διαφορα σε db των δυο σηματων.Αν ηξερες να διαβαζεις το συγκεκριμενο οργανο θα εβλεπες στην αριστερη του μερια οτι καθε νταμακι αντιστοιχει σε 10db.Μετρα λοιπον τα νταμακια που εχουν διαφορα τα δυο σηματα και μετα ριξε μια ματια στο power ratio στην λιστα που σου εδωσα να δεις ποσες φορες πιο κατω ειναι.

----------

SRF (14-11-12)

----------


## SRF

:Lol:  



> ας ρωτήσουμε και τον γιωργο τον αθικτον η 2η αρμονική είναι 20w ή 6,5mw;



 :Tongue2:  Α... ναι! Σωθήκαμε τώρα... με τον "από μηχανής"... Θεό! 
Τραβάτε τώρα στον πρωτοκαθήμενο της Αγ. έδρας να πάρετε επιστημονικές απαντήσεις!!!  :Lol:  

Άντε βρε.... καλή εκπαίδευση σας εύχομαι με¨οτι σας πει ο Πάπας!!! 

Τελικά απορώ... είστε απλά αδαείς ή απλά αδαείς καζουροποιοί? Γιατί αν το γνωστικό σας επίπεδο είναι αυτό... τότε είστε σε λάθος θεματολογικά φόρουμ! 
Έλα πες την αλήθεια... μην ντρέπεσαι... το Χαμ έιναι Νίκας, εεεε? Γιατί άλλη έννοια "χαμ" με όσα ή απορείς κιόλας, ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, ισχυρίζεσαι κιόλας ως όρθά όταν τα γράφεις - λες, αποκλείεται εξ' ορισμού... 
Μόνο για χαμπόν Νίκας (άντε και Υφαντής το πολύ) μπορεί να ξέρεις τελικά!!!  :Biggrin: 

Πως βρεθήκατε το ηλεκτρίο στούτζες τελικά να αλληλοερωταπαντάστε αλληλοαυτοθαυμάζόμενοι είναι πάντως εκπληκτικό... σε βαθμό ιλαριότητος!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Μηλων

> Αν αποδειχθει οτι ειναι οσο σου λεει ο SRF και οχι οσο λες και επιμενεις εσυ θα παραδεχτεις οτι εισαι πανασχετος;Ριξε πρωτα μια ματια εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel να παρεις μια ιδεα για τα db ,γιατι αυτο που βλεπεις στο αγνωστο προφανως σε σενα οργανο που λεγεται αναλυτης φασματος δεν ζυγιζει πατατες αλλα σου δειχνει στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση την διαφορα σε db των δυο σηματων.Αν ηξερες να διαβαζεις το συγκεκριμενο οργανο θα εβλεπες στην αριστερη του μερια οτι καθε νταμακι αντιστοιχει σε 10db.Μετρα λοιπον τα νταμακια που εχουν διαφορα τα δυο σηματα και μετα ριξε μια ματια στο power ratio στην λιστα που σου εδωσα να δεις ποσες φορες πιο κατω ειναι.



6,5w οπως τα υπολίζεις εσυ δεν ξεχνάμε πως είναι dbmw .

και πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το χιλια.

μεχρι τα 20 εχουμε καιρό ακόμα 13w αν δεν χαθούν στο δρόμο...

----------


## SRF

> Αν αποδειχθει οτι ειναι οσο σου λεει ο SRF και οχι οσο λες και επιμενεις εσυ θα παραδεχτεις οτι εισαι πανασχετος;Ριξε πρωτα μια ματια εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel να παρεις μια ιδεα για τα db ,γιατι αυτο που βλεπεις στο αγνωστο προφανως σε σενα οργανο που λεγεται αναλυτης φασματος δεν ζυγιζει πατατες αλλα σου δειχνει στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση την διαφορα σε db των δυο σηματων.Αν ηξερες να διαβαζεις το συγκεκριμενο οργανο θα εβλεπες στην αριστερη του μερια οτι καθε *νταμακι* αντιστοιχει σε 10db.Μετρα λοιπον *τα νταμακια* που εχουν διαφορα τα δυο σηματα και μετα ριξε μια ματια στο power ratio στην λιστα που σου εδωσα να δεις ποσες φορες πιο κατω ειναι.



Τώρα βρε silver και εσύ, γιατί τους κάνεις τέτοια χουνέρια" ? 
Τώρα θα πρέπει να μάθουν επιπλέον και το τι εστί "νταμάκι" !!! 

Γιατί τα ζορίζεις τα "παϊδια" ? Χαμ παϊδια είναι... δεν κάνει... λυπήσου τα!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> 6,5w οπως τα υπολίζεις εσυ δεν ξεχνάμε πως είναι dbmw .



Βασική αρχή των ηλεκτρρονικών! Απαιτείται η προ αυτών γνώση βασικών μαθηματικών και τουλάχιστον προπαίδειας... με έμφαση σε διαίρεση πολλαπλασιασμός που είναι και τα πιό δύσκολα στο προνήπιο... 
Μετά πάς στους λογάριθμους... κλπ... ωστέ μια ημέρα πριν τα βαθειά γεράματα να λύσεις και τον νόμο του Ωμ έστω!!!

----------


## Μηλων

νομίζω απάντησα δεν είναι 6,5 mw αλλά 6,5w.

με το δικό σας μέτριμα.

----------


## SRF

> νομίζω απάντησα δεν είναι 6,5 mw αλλά 6,5w.
> 
> με το δικό σας μέτριμα.



Μήπως τελικά με τον Ζαμπονοράδιο είστε μονοζυγωτικά δίδυμα... γιατί τέτοια απολύτως ιδίου βαθμού α-νοησία μόνο με τηλεπαθητική εξομοίωση του νου & της σκέψεως διδύμων μπορεί να εξηγηθεί! Δεν λέω ότι είσαι ανόητος... αλλά μάλλον το βιώνεις ως ο έταιρος δίδυμος! 

Επειδή έχω εκπλαγεί πραγματικά, θα τολμήσω, ωιμέ το τι θάρρος απαιτείται για αυτό, να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο! Από την κάτω πλευρά μετράς και αυξάνεις από εκεί? 


Αν σπουδάζεις (αλήθεια πέρασες με πραγματικές εξετάσεις, με γραπτά δικά σου, και βαθμό σε αυτά από μη τυφλούς διορθωτές) σχετικό αντικείμενο... πήγαινε αύριο ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ στην σχολή σου... βρες έναν καθηγητή σου... ή και την καθαρίστρια της σχολής που θα είναι χρόνια εκεί και κάτι θα έχει μάθει παραπάνω... και ζήτα να σου πούνε ΠΩΣ αναλύεις μια μέτρηση στην οθόνη ενός φασματικού αναλυτή!!! 
Κράτα ΓΡΑΠΤΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ... να τα έχεις για επανάληψη ΣΟΣ μεθαύριο... που πάλι δεν θα τα έχεις καταλάβει!!! 

Α... και μιά και είμαστε σε μεγέθη & μετρήσεις... πρόσεχε και με το πολύμετρο όταν μετράς! Όταν δείξει τους εξής αριθμούς με αυτήν την σειρά τοποθετημένους στην οθόνη του 

2 3 0 
και δίπλα έχει και ένα βελάκι προς τα κάτω 

V 

τότε το σύρμα μπουγάδας που βλέπεις μπροστά σου... ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ!!!  :Tongue2:

----------

sigmacom (14-11-12)

----------


## Μηλων

είναι 65000mw επι 0,0001 ισον 6.5w διοτι είναι στην κλήμακα dbmw.

----------


## χαμραδιο

6,5μιλιβαττ οχι βαττ .

γιατι ειναι στην κλημακα μιλιβαττ το περασες το μαθημα ;

----------


## SRF

> είναι 65000mw επι 0,0001 ισον 6.5w διοτι είναι στην κλήμακα dbmw.



Απλά απαντάω για να υπάρχει η παράθεση του τι έγραψες... ως μαθηματική πράξη που πολλαπλασιάζεις κάτι με μονάδα το mw  και καταλήγεις σε αποτέλεσμα αυτόματα και αυθαίρετα σε κάτι με μονάδα αναφοράς το W !!! 
Αν ξεκινήσεις με mw το αποτέλεσμα σου θα είναι επίσης σε mw. Μήπως να ξανακάνεις την προπαίδεια... ?

----------


## SRF

> νεος αμφιβαλλεις;
> 
> σε επιρρεαζει η διαλεκτικη του σεριφη, το ασπρο μαυρο κανει, εδω δεν πιανει η διαλεκτικη τεχνη του,η εικονα το δειχνει καθαρα.








> στο θεμα του Πειραιωτη 40w η θεμελειωδης και 20w ειναι η δευτερη αρμονικη οπως δειχνει ο αναλυτης και οπως λεει για τα βαττ που βγαζει συνολο.







> εννοω αυτο που ξαναεδειξες η αρμονικη ειναι 20βαττ.



Αυτό είναι που έδειχνε & μια διαφήμηση με την "νατάσσα?"  - "ντα... ναταάσσα... last year" !!! 

Την συνέπεια!!!





> 6,5μιλιβαττ οχι βαττ .
> 
> γιατι ειναι στην κλημακα μιλιβαττ το περασες το μαθημα ;




Και μετά ψάχνουμε τον ταλαντωή Ψοτάιν - Χουντίν, και τα λοιπά... 

Ντα... γνώσεις? Next years!!!  :Lol:  

Άντε τώρα για νάνι... και το πρωί έταιρα τα δίδυμα... με τον κηδεμονα τους!!!

----------


## trampoukos

Μηλων αν δεν τα εχεις καταλαβει καλα ειναι σημαντικο να τα μαθεις σωστα αλλιως το λαθος θα σε ακολουθει σε ολη σου την ζωη και μην κολλας στον SRF γιατι ειναι δυνατος στον τομεα αυτο ......οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε ....

----------


## Μηλων

> 6,5μιλιβαττ οχι βαττ .
> 
> γιατι ειναι στην κλημακα μιλιβαττ το περασες το μαθημα ;



ναι 40db εξασθένηση δείχνει 10000 φορές κάτω δηλαδή.

σε μιλιβόλτ σε μιλιβάτ πόσο;

στα μιλιβάτ έχουμε σε κάθε διπλασιασμό 3db.

o αναλυτής είναι σε μιλιβόλτ όχι μιλιβάτ.

----------


## χαμραδιο

βρες πρωτα ποσα βολτ δεινει ο αναλυτης για τις δυο κυματομορφες.

----------


## SRF

> ναι 40db εξασθένηση δείχνει 10000 φορές κάτω δηλαδή.
> 
> *σε μιλιβόλτ*, σε μιλιβάτ πόσο;
> 
> στα μιλιβάτ έχουμε σε κάθε διπλασιασμό 3db.
> 
> *o αναλυτής είναι σε μιλιβόλτ όχι μιλιβάτ*.







> βρες πρωτα *ποσα βολτ δεινει ο αναλυτης για τις δυο κυματομορφες*.



Δυό - δυό... στην μπανιέρα δυό - δυό!!! 


Σε μιλλιβόλτ... !!!  :Confused1:   :Biggrin:  ο αναλυτής που έχει αναφορά του για παράδειγμα τα dbm  :Confused1:   :hahahha:  

SpectrumAnalyzer_measureUnits1.JPG 

Εισαι (ένας αδιαίρετος και ομοούσιος κατά τας γραφάς) πραγματικά ανεπίδεκτος μαθήσεως!!! 
Ειλικρινά τέτοια αδυναμία νου δεν την περίμενα! Έχω συναντήσει στην ζωή μου εκατοντάδες άσχετους... από τεχνικούς κατσαβιδολόγους μέχρι καθηγητές... και διδάκτορες, που πίστευα ότι τα έχω δει όλα!!! Αλλά τελικά η ρησης "όσο ζω μαθαίνω" ισχύει... έστω τουλάχιστον ως προς εμένα... αφού τελικά πάντα θα βρεθεί και πιό άσχετος από τον ασχετότερο!  :Unsure:  Και τελικά είναι σαφώς αληθής έχων ως εξαίρεση του εσάς, οπότε ο κανών επιβεβαιώνεται!  :Biggrin:  
Στνν  προκειμένη... ναι, την απάντηση μπορεί να σας την πει ακόμα και ένας... Πάπας!!! Πιό κοντά στην αλήθεια θα είναι!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

αλπινιστης (14-11-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Ακου Γιωργο και μαθαινε

Θα μαθουμε.πολλα εδω

----------

SRF (14-11-12)

----------


## SRF

> Ακου Γιωργο και μαθαινε
> 
> Θα μαθουμε.πολλα εδω



Παναγιώτη μαθαίνω... μαθαίνω!!! 
Τα "παίρνω" δύσκολα μεν, αλλά που θα πάει θα μάθω!!! 
Εσύ βρε τόσα έτη τι στο καλό ρυθμίσεις θα έκανες εκεί που ήσουν? Είδες γιατί & πόσο λάθος τα μετρούσες τελικά? Ευτυχώς... που επιτέλους θα τα μάθουμε όλοι τώρα σωστά... ! 
Πάω στοίχημα ότι στο επόμενο θέμα θα μάθουμε και άλλα!!! Πχ. Ο παλμογράφος μετράει Ρίχτερ... ο σεισμογράφος Ίππους... και το ωμόμετρο... μετράει αν το ψητό μας είναι σενιέ, ωμό ή όχι!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## χαμραδιο

μετα τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες εχουμε

30 dbm κερδος για την 2η αρμονικη και

60dbm για την πρωτη 

ποσα βαττ ειναι καθε μια;

----------


## Μηλων

> μετα τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες εχουμε
> 
> 30 dbm κερδος για την 2η αρμονικη και
> 
> 60dbm για την πρωτη 
> 
> ποσα βαττ ειναι καθε μια;



δεν λες και για εξασθένηση -75 dbm που έχει σύνολο παλι προβοκάρεις.

----------


## savnik

> μετα τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες εχουμε
> 
> 30 dbm κερδος για την 2η αρμονικη και
> 
> 60dbm για την πρωτη 
> 
> ποσα βαττ ειναι καθε μια;



Η αφετηρία δεν μας είπες ποιά είναι;

*dbm = Ισχύς
Κέρδος = dB

*

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη μαθαίνω... μαθαίνω!!! 
> Τα "παίρνω" δύσκολα μεν, αλλά που θα πάει θα μάθω!!! 
>   Πχ. Ο παλμογράφος μετράει Ρίχτερ...



  ΕΔΩ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ......Μπαίνει  στο ΑΡΧΕΙΟ

..................................................  ..................................................  ...
φίλοι μου νομίζω κάτι δεν κάνετε σωστά
θα μπορούσατε να ρωτήσετε .Γιώργο τι μετράει, τι μας δείχνει το όργανο, πως μετράμε το φέρον  τις αρμόνικες ;;
Είμαι σίγουρος πως  θα  είχε απαντηθεί
Το να μην γνωρίζουμε κάτι δεν είναι ούτε λάθος, Ούτε ντροπή Το να κάνουμε οτι γνωρίζουμε........ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ

ΚΑΛΗ συνέχεια στις προσπάθειες κατανόησης

----------

αλπινιστης (14-11-12), 

SRF (14-11-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

> Η αφετηρία δεν μας είπες ποιά είναι;
> 
> *dbm = Ισχύς
> Κέρδος = dB
> 
> *




το μιλιβαττ

δεν προβοκαρω αν εβγαινε κιλοβαττ το προσαρμοζαμε.

----------


## SRF

> μετα τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες εχουμε
> 
> 30 dbm *κερδος* για την 2η αρμονικη και
> 
> 60dbm για την πρωτη 
> 
> ποσα βαττ ειναι καθε μια;







> δεν λες και για εξασθένηση -75 dbm που έχει σύνολο παλι προβοκάρεις.




ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ! 

Προς τους κ.κ. συντονιστές!!! Ορατότης Μηδέν!!! 
Προτιμώ την οικοιοθελή συμμετοχή μου στο πρόγραμμα προσφορών σας σε αυτό το θέμα σας ώστε τουλάχιστον να μην κατηγορηθώ μεταγενέστερα ότι είμαι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι, από διάφορους "γιατρουδάκους" "πάπες" (ή και πάπιες), "μέρμυγκες" (ή και τζίτζικες έστω) κλπ ανεκδιήγητους... όταν εκραγώ ως ένας λέβηξ υπερφορτωνόμενος με κάρβουνο, παρ' ότι προϋπήρξε & η κραυγή απελπισίας του τραγικού Άγγελου Κρεούζη "ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ" !!!!

----------


## SRF

Πάει... εγώ το έσκισα το γαμημένο!!! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38992 

Τετέλεσται!!!

----------


## SRF

> Η αφετηρία δεν μας είπες ποιά είναι;
> 
> *dbm = Ισχύς
> Κέρδος = dB
> 
> *



Ναι και τώρα εσύ νομίζεις ότι καταλαβαίνουν τι τους λες!!! Γράψε Βολτ και άστο!!!   :Biggrin:

----------

silver (14-11-12)

----------


## sigmacom

Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω αυτά που διαβάζω. Είναι τελείως σουρεαλιστικό!!! 
*Μηλων* & *χαμραδιο*: προφανώς γνωρίζεστε μεταξύ σας (ή είστε το ίδιο άτομο), και μας δουλεύετε!!!

----------

silver (14-11-12), 

SRF (14-11-12)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Συμπέρασμα:
Ο αναλυτής φάσματος είναι όργανο, το μπουζούκι επίσης όργανο, όπως και ο αστυνομικός.
Άρα με τον αστυνομικό μπορείς να μετρήσεις στάθμη και το μπουζούκι μπορεί να συλλάβει κλέφτες.
Ο αναλυτής όμως μπορεί να παίξει μουσική?  :Confused1: 
Εδώ σας θέλω!

----------

silver (14-11-12), 

SRF (14-11-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

στον ενισχυτη καθετης αποκλησης του αναλυτη συνδεουμε εναν ενισχυτη , ο αναλυτης απεικονιζει το φασμα μπουζουκιου που παιζει ενας αστυνομος σενα κουτουκι τοπο συναντησης των κλεφτων αρα και το μπουζουκι πιανει κλεφτες και ο αναλυτης παιζει μουσικη, και οαστυνομος διαβαζει την σταθμη των σηματων.

----------


## SRF

> στον ενισχυτη καθετης αποκλησης του αναλυτη συνδεουμε εναν ενισχυτη , ο αναλυτης απεικονιζει το φασμα μπουζουκιου που παιζει ενας αστυνομος σενα κουτουκι τοπο συναντησης των κλεφτων αρα και το μπουζουκι πιανει κλεφτες και ο αναλυτης παιζει μουσικη, και οαστυνομος διαβαζει την σταθμη των σηματων.



Τελικά... μήπως η πιό επιτυχής ανάρτηση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα ήταν... αυτή? 

Βρε... λες να έχω κληρονομικό χάρισμα τελικα? Να αναγνωρίζω το μέλλον με τόση επιτυχία? Μήπως να αφήσω τα ηλεκτρονικά και να το ρίξω στα ταρώ?

----------


## SRF

> Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω αυτά που διαβάζω. Είναι τελείως σουρεαλιστικό!!! 
> *Μηλων* & *χαμραδιο*: προφανώς γνωρίζεστε μεταξύ σας (ή *είστε το ίδιο άτομο*), και *μας δουλεύετε*!!!



Μπαααα!!!!! Μα γιατί το λες αυτό? ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

silver (14-11-12)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *Μηλων* & *χαμραδιο*: προφανώς γνωρίζεστε μεταξύ σας (ή είστε το ίδιο άτομο), και μας δουλεύετε!!!



Την περίπτωση της ίδιας βλάβης σε δύο διαφορετικές συσκευές την έχεις σκεφτεί?

----------


## SRF

> Την περίπτωση της ίδιας βλάβης σε δύο διαφορετικές συσκευές την έχεις σκεφτεί?



Ναι βέβαια... υπάρχει και αυτή η περίπτωσης,  :Lol:  αλλά δεν μπορεί, θα την έχει σκεφτεί ο Στέλιος!!! Για αυτό άλλωστε του εξήγησα και που οφείλεται!!!  :Wink: 





> Μπαααα!!!!! Μα γιατί το λες αυτό? *ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ!!!*

----------


## Μηλων

νομίζω πως δεν είναι σωστό να μιλάμε για μέτρηση w στον αναλυτή γιατι απλά είναι πανάκριβος για τέτοια πειράματα.

μόνο την ποιότητα του σήματος μπορούμε με προσοχή και με μία σπείρα στην άκρη του σηματολήπτη απο μακριά απο την έξοδο του πομπου να 

πάρουμε ενδείξεις.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> νομίζω πως δεν είναι σωστό να μιλάμε για μέτρηση w στον αναλυτή γιατι απλά είναι πανάκριβος για τέτοια πειράματα.
> 
> μόνο την ποιότητα του σήματος μπορούμε με προσοχή και με μία σπείρα στην άκρη του σηματολήπτη απο μακριά απο την έξοδο του πομπου να 
> 
> πάρουμε ενδείξεις.



To πιο αξιόπιστο βατόμετρο είναι ένας αναλυτής φάσματος.
Ξέρεις, υπάρχουν και εξασθενητές, αλλά και directional coupler για να μετρήσεις άφοβα σε έναν αναλυτή ακόμη και αρκετά KW χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι θα κάνεις ζημιά.
Με τον τρόπο που λες, με μια σπείρα σε ένα καλώδιο, θα μετρήσεις μπουρμπούτσαλα.

----------

SRF (14-11-12)

----------


## SRF

> *νομίζω* πως δεν είναι σωστό να μιλάμε *για μέτρηση w στον αναλυτή* γιατι απλά είναι πανάκριβος για τέτοια πειράματα.
> 
> μόνο την ποιότητα του σήματος μπορούμε με προσοχή και με μία σπείρα στην άκρη του σηματολήπτη απο μακριά απο την έξοδο του πομπου να 
> 
> πάρουμε ενδείξεις.



Ε... άμα το νομίζεις εσύ... κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις...  :Biggrin:   οπότε δεν θα το ξανακάνουμε ποτέ, ούτε με χρήση εξασθενητή πριν από τον αναλυτή μας! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38996

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38997 

Από αύριο μόνο τάση θα του ρίχνω! Καμμιά 10000 Βολτ... για να είναι εντάξει κατ' εσέ!!!  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> νεος αμφιβαλλεις;
> 
> σε επιρρεαζει *η διαλεκτικη του σεριφη, το ασπρο μαυρο κανει, εδω* *δεν πιανει η διαλεκτικη τεχνη του,η εικονα το δειχνει καθαρα*.




Μετά από όλα αυτά τα... όντως ΣΟΥΡΕΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ (όπως είπε και ο sigmacom) τι έγινε, το πήραμε το μαθημά μας? 
Χαμηλωνραδιο τελικά, σε έπεισε η... διαλεκτική μου ή η εικόνα τα δείχνει θολά πλέον?  :Biggrin:  





> 6,5μιλιβαττ οχι βαττ .
> 
> γιατι ειναι στην κλημακα μιλιβαττ το περασες το μαθημα ;



Και για να μην παρεξηγούνται από διαφόρους τα όσα σχόλιά μου ίσως μοιάζουν υπερβολικά χλευαστικά... 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ! Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει όμως να αναζητήσουμε (ακόμα και αν απαιτηθεί να ρωτήσουμε δείχνωντας & την άγνοιά μας επ' αυτού ίσως) για να το μάθουμε, και βγαίνουμε και λέμε ότι α-νόητη αρλούμπα μας έρθει στο νου... τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα! Ειδικά αν επιμένουμε... και λέμε παρέα & περί σοφιστικοδιαλεκτικής άλλων... είναι σαφέστατο ότι ακόμα και ο ευθύς χλευασμός τους θα μας αξίζει!!!

----------


## FOTIS 1525

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ! Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει όμως να αναζητήσουμε (ακόμα και αν απαιτηθεί να ρωτήσουμε δείχνωντας & την άγνοιά μας επ' αυτού ίσως) για να το μάθουμε, και βγαίνουμε και λέμε ότι α-νόητη αρλούμπα μας έρθει στο νου... τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα! Ειδικά αν επιμένουμε... και λέμε παρέα & περί σοφιστικοδιαλεκτικής άλλων... είναι σαφέστατο ότι ακόμα και ο ευθύς χλευασμός τους θα μας αξίζει!!![/QUOTE]

100% unplayable

----------


## Μηλων

> 6,5μιλιβαττ οχι βαττ .
> 
> γιατι ειναι στην κλημακα μιλιβαττ το περασες το μαθημα ;




κι αφου το ήξερες απ την αρχή γιατι επέμενες για 20w αρμονική , γιατι για να κάνεις αυτό το λάθος στο μέτριμα όσο άσχετος απο db να είσαι δεν γίνεται, τί σκοπό εχεις;

ποιός είσαι

τα τεχνικά που γράφεις μήπως στα δείνει άλλος;

----------


## savnik

> ποιός είσαι



Μήπως ο εαυτός σου;

----------

SRF (15-11-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMXji...feature=relmfu

εδω βλεπουμε την δευτερη αρμονικη να ειναι 0,18βαττ και 18βαττ η βασικη.

----------


## Μηλων

όπως είναι δεν θα δουλέψει γιατι δεν είναι η ανάδραση σε φάση με την άνοδο , για να γίνει οδήγηση απο την κάθοδο.

Χρεάζεται αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## χαμραδιο

> κι αφου το ήξερες απ την αρχή γιατι επέμενες για 20w αρμονική , γιατι για να κάνεις αυτό το λάθος στο μέτριμα όσο άσχετος απο db να είσαι δεν γίνεται, τί σκοπό εχεις;
> 
> ποιός είσαι
> 
> τα τεχνικά που γράφεις μήπως στα δείνει άλλος;





Νεανισκε μην κουραζεις το μυαλο σου ενας επαγγελματιας στα οικοδομικα ειμαι


και οτι γραφω τα διαβασα απο σημειωσεις ενος καθηγητη στο πανεπιστημιο του Νιου Χαμσάιρ τον γνωστο Τομ Αθινγκτον.

----------


## SRF

> Νεανισκε μην κουραζεις το μυαλο σου ενας επαγγελματιας στα οικοδομικα ειμαι
> 
> 
> και οτι γραφω τα διαβασα απο σημειωσεις ενος καθηγητη στο πανεπιστημιο του Νιου Χαμσάιρ τον γνωστο Τομ *Αθινγκτον*.



 :Biggrin:  Σύμπτωση? Υποννοείς κάτι ή κάποιον γνωστό στα πέριξ? 
Όπως και να έχει είναι πραγματικά κωμικό!!!  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------

silver (06-12-12)

----------


## panayiotis1

Τρελλέ srf , δε χανεις ευκαιρία!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## χαμραδιο

> όπως είναι δεν θα δουλέψει γιατι δεν είναι η ανάδραση σε φάση με την άνοδο , για να γίνει οδήγηση απο την κάθοδο.
> 
> Χρεάζεται αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα.




ενα συμπληρωμα πρεπει να γινει για να ερθει στα ισα η φαση.

----------


## Μηλων

για καθε ενδιαφερόμενο η συχνότητα δοκιμών είναι η 108,1μχερτζ εκει υπαρχουν πολλοί που βγαίνουν για ανταλλαγή κοντρόλ.

----------


## χαμραδιο

> για καθε ενδιαφερόμενο η συχνότητα δοκιμών είναι η 108,1μχερτζ εκει υπαρχουν πολλοί που βγαίνουν για ανταλλαγή κοντρόλ.



πού τους άκουσες κανένας δε βγαίνει.

----------


## χαμραδιο

http://www.ieee.li/pdf/essay/rf_powe...ndamentals.pdf

πριν δώσεις τάση στο 2sc κοίτα εδώ.

----------


## Μηλων

οι δύο τελευταίες σελίδες έχουν ενδιαφέρων,αυτές για τις παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις.

----------


## Μηλων

αυτό θα σου χρειαστεί για τον δέκτη της σμαρτκιτ 1013 για να σκοτώνεις την ώρα σου τώρα που έχουν κόψει οι δουλειές στην οικοδομή.

http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Techn...df/9712039.pdf

----------


## χαμραδιο

μηλων πώς λεγεται ο μεταβλητος πυκνωτης με αραια φυλλα;

----------


## SRF

> μηλων πώς λεγεται ο μεταβλητος πυκνωτης με αραια φυλλα;



να πω εγώ? 
Φυλλαραιάκης!!!  :Lol:

----------


## WIZARD

> μηλων πώς λεγεται ο μεταβλητος πυκνωτης με αραια φυλλα;



αρεοφυλλος ή αεροφυλλος

----------


## Μηλων

> μηλων πώς λεγεται ο μεταβλητος πυκνωτης με αραια φυλλα;



αν ξέρεις πώς θα υπολογίσεις την σταθερά χρόνου για το κουεντς αφου η εσωτερική αντίσταση εκπομπού είναι πολύ μικρή και η εξωτερική 1κωμ τότε θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## χαμραδιο

http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/rc/rc_1.html

εδω ειναι η θεωρεια και ειναι δυο οι σταθερες φορτιση εκφορτηση, φτιαξτο εσυ με εξωτερικο κουεντς αν μπορεις.

----------


## Μηλων

το έχω φτιάξει με υλικά που είχα και με κάποιες αλλαγές και κεραία μια εξωτερική τηλεόρασης αρχαία για το κανάλι 5 και σύνδεση στα ενεργά ηχεία του pc πιάνει καταπληχτικά την αεροπορική πάντα, δεν το περίμενα.

----------


## χαμραδιο

> το έχω φτιάξει με υλικά που είχα και με κάποιες αλλαγές και κεραία μια εξωτερική τηλεόρασης αρχαία για το κανάλι 5 και σύνδεση στα ενεργά ηχεία του pc πιάνει καταπληχτικά την αεροπορική πάντα, δεν το περίμενα.




μπραβο μηλων τί λες βρε μεγαλε σα να ανακαληψες τον τροχο με μπουλονια κανεις.

----------


## χαμραδιο

οι δυνατοτητες σαυτο το κυκλωμα ανεβαινουν οταν κατασκευασουμε εναν αυτοματο σαρωτη συχνωτητας για να εξερευνουμε μια περιοχη στα vhf που αυτο ειναι αδυνατο να γινει γυρνωντας το ποτενσιομετρο  συνεχεια .

η ταχυτητα σαρωσης δεν θα ειναι μεγαλη για να μπορουμε να βλεπουμε περιπου σε πια συχνωτητα υπαρχει εκπομπη. 

θα εχει γινει συνδεση σενα βολτομετρο.

ο σαρωτης ειναι με ενα 555 ic.

----------


## Μηλων

απο μια ασπρόμαυρη τιβι εβγαλα το συντονιστικό και μόλις τέλειοσα ένα τροφοδοτικάκι στα 32β. τωρα διαβάζω πληροφορίες για τεχνολογια μίξης rf , σε κανα μήνα θα το έχω κάνει να δουλεύει στους 900μχζ μετα θα το συνδέσω σε ένα ράδιο για τα fm , στο τμήμα της if.

Επειδή βαριέμαι θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω απο το τιούνερ της τιβι στο ραδιο το τρανζιστοράκι της ταλάντωσης  και αραιώνοντας τις σπείρες έχω το αποτέλεσμα που θέλω.

Αλλα παλι αυτο δεν είναι σωστό αν πρώτα δεν δώ μέχρι πού ταλαντώνει όπως είναι το ράδιο αλλάζοντας μόνο τις σπείρες ταλάντωσης.

δηλαδη άχρηστη η τιβι αχρηστο και το ραδιο θα το ξανασκευτώ.

----------


## χαμραδιο

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

εφταμιση σειρες αρλουμπες εγραψες μπερδεψες τα vhf με τα uhf .

----------

